# Training in Thailand



## humanafterall (Jul 15, 2009)

I want to train in Muay Thai in Thailand, preferably in Pattaya or Phuket, (I'm not a big city man, much more of a beach and sea type!).

I want to spend either three or six months training but I have a few questions.

First, can anyone recommend any camps? Obviously I'd like to train at a camp that caters to english speakers, but I don't want one that takes it easy on its members because they're tourists or whatever.

Second, I want to fight, how long should I expect to train before I am allowed compete? Also, I am 21, is this too late to start competing?

Third, Is it easy or even possible to find work while in Thailand? I would ideally like to supplement my savings with some sort of salary.

Finally, how much control do the camps exert over their members? I am there to train but I also want to party and unwind in the Land of Smiles!


----------



## Kitty (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey, 

I am heading over to Thailand to train for a few weeks at the end of august as I am going to do a little bit of scout out of a few camps before I head over for a good six months myself.  So I cant let you know what I find hun?  Looking at one in Phuket, one in Krabi and one in Koh Sam.  

Re fighting and jobs I have no idea Hun but I can ask one of the guys at the gym as he has just come back from a two years training over there. 

Let me know. 

Kitty


----------



## Akira (Jul 16, 2009)

humanafterall said:


> First, can anyone recommend any camps? Obviously I'd like to train at a camp that caters to english speakers, but I don't want one that takes it easy on its members because they're tourists or whatever.
> 
> Second, I want to fight, how long should I expect to train before I am allowed compete? Also, I am 21, is this too late to start competing?
> 
> ...


 
I've heard some mixed reports about Tiger (mostly good though).  It's more of a tourist camp but they have some excellent trainers and pad holders.  Muaythailand.com is an excellent site for getting information on different camps.

How long you train before you're ready to fight depends on how good you are and how much sparring experience you've had.

Thirdly, you can find work here if you have a university degreee.  It's pretty hard to find any kind of job here without one unless you scam people, or work for 300 baht a day milking rubber trees.

Camps don't exert any control over their members.  If you want to go crazy on booze and girls, it's your choice.


----------



## humanafterall (Jul 16, 2009)

Akira said:


> I've heard some mixed reports about Tiger (mostly good though). It's more of a tourist camp but they have some excellent trainers and pad holders. Muaythailand.com is an excellent site for getting information on different camps.
> 
> How long you train before you're ready to fight depends on how good you are and how much sparring experience you've had.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the advice, when you say "if you have a university degree", I assume you meant "if you _don't_ have one", which is no real problem to me as I am currently entering my final year of a degree.


----------



## Akira (Jul 17, 2009)

Actually I did mean that it's near impossible to get any kind of job over here unless you have a degree.

Re your question about gyms in Phuket, my mate just posted this report up on another forum.  It reads like an advert but he assures me his sentiment is genuine.

Just a quick message to all who are lookin for a camp in the south of thailand, or just fancy a change of scenary. Phuket Dragons is very quiet at the moment, some of the foreign fighters are resting from previous fights and a couple of the thais are fighting abroad. There is no better time to try out a new place or even as a first timer at Dragons. With their wealth of experience and quality one to one attention, Dragons will make your time very productive and worthwhile during your time there. I am currently training at Dragons and have been there for over 2 months now. I haven't been paid to write this thread, I just feel this little gym needs a little pioneering because I think its good training and you get a great deal out of it because of the way they train their students. If you want more info on the gym or anything else related, feel free to message me. Or you can join the Phuket Dragons group on facebook. Their web address is www.muaythaidragon.com. Come check this place out and if all goes wrong there are plenty of camps around the area with Tiger Muay Thai and Suwit Muay Thai being the nearest.


----------

